
GopherCon Singapore 2018 Videos - mfrw
https://engineers.sg/organization/gopherconsg
======
fermienrico
I thought his talk was refreshing. We may put bucket these 11 things as a
cliche of the silicon valley startup, but sometimes I wish my company (revenue
50+ Billion $) would adopt some of these principles. That's a distant dream
unfortunately.

The question I have is - how can we figure out a way to run a company that is
very large and also abide by these agile, dextrous principles? Is it that the
solution doesn't exist? I have heard somewhere between 50-500 people where the
company becomes very beauracratic and impossible to run efficiently. Or is
there a specific kind of leadership that is needed?

~~~
ValentineC
Is this in reference to Ajey Gore's talk? There's a couple of videos on the
page.

~~~
fermienrico
Yes, he is talking about 11 principles that "nobody talks about but should."

------
ValentineC
Videos in chronological order:
[https://engineers.sg/conference/gopherconsg-2018](https://engineers.sg/conference/gopherconsg-2018)

------
greut
Ups (opening keynote) and downs (closing keynote), and interesting ones in the
middle. It's hard to unsee the “2nd - 4TH“.

------
rocky1138
When I saw GopherCon I thought it was talking about Gopher:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_\(protocol\)).

